# Colt Delta Elite



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone know how much a slightly used (about a 95% pistol) Delta Elite is worth?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Colts don't loose their value like a lot of other guns. If you keep them long enought you can get your money back out of them most of the time. I am not familure with that model. Scooter or somebody will help you I am sure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's the 10mm version, right?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My shooting friend has a stainless Delta Elite (yes, 10 mm). It's a great gun. Any used Delta Elite should be worth anywhere from $600 or $700 up to $1000 depending on condition. IMHO If you ever find one for $600 or $700, you ought to buy it. Even if it's crap, you'll probably get your money back at some point.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for your replies. Yup, 10mm and stainless. My buddy mentioned to me that he might be needing some quick cash soon. He just got laid off after 18 years. I will then make him an offer for his Delta Elite and his Inox 92Fs and four hi-caps. Both pistols are in excellent condition.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Im not much of a 10mm fan but they're ok I guess . The DE is probably worth 900+ if it is in exc. cond. and if you can get it for 9 or less grab it( or have someone slap you for not getting it:mrgreen: :mrgreen: )


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Scooter. I am going to let him name his price and then take it from there. He purchased it right from the Colt factory in Hartford, Ct. back in the late 70's-early 80's.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I picked up a Delta in really good condition last fall for $650


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Ah Bob whatch do that for. Now I got slober all over my key board. That's a beauty man.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That's a beautiful gun Bob, how does it shoot?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Berettaman - if U buy it, then ya gotta change your name to "Delta Elite Man" :mrgreen:  :smt082 :smt082


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Ah Bob whatch do that for. Now I got slober all over my key board. That's a beauty man.





2400 said:


> That's a beautiful gun Bob, how does it shoot?


Thanks, guys.

Accuracy is average, I would say. I don't do any worse or any better with it than with my other 1911's.

The grips are made by a guy down in Texas - he takes Coccobolo grips and puts the Red Delta Logos (from the rubber Delta grips) into them. 
Price wasn't bad for them. If anyone is interested in a set for their Delta, I'll post his e-mail address.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

waterburybob said:


> I picked up a Delta in really good condition last fall for $650


Yes, very nice gun 

I'd only seen stainless versions of the gun before...


----------



## Mystro (May 13, 2006)

Hey BMan
Did you ever get that Delta?
I've had mine for many years - early Serial #- and it's a fine shooter.








6-7,000 rounds and still strong. No cracking of frame or slide. I wouldn't sell it for less than $1000! 
Maybe not even then!:smt1099 
Let us know how you made out?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mystro if that was mine you couldn't buy it. It's a beauty too.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Delta's rule!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

10MM Sonny where the heck did you come from and now we got another fine pistol here.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Here are my three Delta's...


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

I paid $ 400 used back in the late 80's. Did a trade in for $ 500 some time ago.. Made some $ on the Blued Version. 

This was a nice built pistol.


----------

